# 189 eVisa Status Changed from "In Progress" to "Application Received"



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

*189 eVisa Status Changed from "In Progress" to "Application Received"*

I had a case officer assigned last week (14 Mar 2013) for my 189 visa application. The eVisa status back then was still "In Progress" and I can see all the applicant's required document list on the eVisa. 

This morning, the eVisa status changed to "Application Received" and all the applicant's boxes disappeared and document upload is no longer available. 

What is happening to my eVisa application? Does this mean that the CO is satisfied that all required documents are received and that my application has moved on to the next phase (detail assessment of information in various supporting documents)?

Thanks


----------



## Mimilim (Dec 19, 2012)

civicblade said:


> I had a case officer assigned last week (14 Mar 2013) for my 189 visa application. The eVisa status back then was still "In Progress" and I can see all the applicant's required document list on the eVisa.
> 
> This morning, the eVisa status changed to "Application Received" and all the applicant's boxes disappeared and document upload is no longer available.
> 
> ...


Your case is very similar with me ...The last message from my CO is she is waiting for my medical to be finalized...


----------



## imstaying (Aug 1, 2012)

it could be considering your lodgement date is ripe for CO allocation. However, it should also be noted that this can also be a bug and it happened to a few of us before exactly as you state. It eventually returned to the way it was after a few refresh. Also worth noting is that "Application Received" happens before "In Progress" or at least that's what it shows in the faq.


----------



## ir.malik (Jun 12, 2012)

Dear civicblade

congrats on grant!! just a quick question here; whats VAC2 paid on 20 march in your signature?

Thanks


----------



## srismiley (Feb 6, 2014)

ir.malik said:


> Dear civicblade
> 
> congrats on grant!! just a quick question here; whats VAC2 paid on 20 march in your signature?
> 
> Thanks


I had a query for which i have submitted all the docs, and it seems for review now.

Today, my visa status has been changed from "In Progress" to "Assessment in progress", can some one let me know how much time it usually takes from here..

Thanks,
Sri


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Refer the threads for 189 visa, this is being discussed there


----------



## artiste (Jul 24, 2012)

rameshkd said:


> Refer the threads for 189 visa, this is being discussed there


It's coz of the recent enhancements they did to to the system. Refer here: Agents Gateway – ImmiAccount enhancements


----------

